# Year old ? male golden in Mooers, NY



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Animal control in Mooers, NY (just south of Hemmingford, Quebec) picked up a stray golden a week ago. The dog control officer was surprised that no-one claimed this dog but since nobody has claimed him, he is now available for adoption. The fee is very small. He's a big boy, fully intact, dark gold to red with soft full straight hair, (not like Honey's wavy red coat). He's skinny but we thought he was beautiful; Honey did not agree. 
He may end up at a local no kill shelter if a spot open up. I did tell them about Golden Hugs Rescue in VT. 
If anyone is interested, I have their permission to share the contact info for him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a good distance away, but I think somebody from Queens lost a young golden recently... 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/laf/2871001775.html

A little closer - this was a rescue that ran away... 
http://albany.craigslist.org/laf/2866925557.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link to the one a member posted that is missing:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...17-lost-golden-bayside-whitestone-queens.html

_*The person's contact info is in the post, can someone who lives in NY call her and give her this info on the one that is at the shelter?*_


----------

